

Free Market Research Methods Part 1 - Analyzing Public Filings - corgan1003
http://www.tonyamoyal.com/2009/11/23/free-market-research-methods-part-1-analyzing-public-filings/

======
ovi256
Brilliant. I need to do market research for a product, and as I'm an engineer,
I did not know much what marketing is about. This and Steve Blank's writings
are great.

